

Fuck it - tinio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAlzPgXb6rE

======
corysama
Ice-T had a meeting with a record exec once. The exec said he wanted to hear a
sample of a proposed song before signing a contract. Ice-T says, “If I was
selling hand grenades in an alley, I’m not gonna let you throw one to see if
they’re any good. You either believe I’m selling good grenades or you don’t!
So you either believe I can give you good records or you don’t!”

The exec says, “You've got good business sense. Did you go to business
school?”

Ice-T replies, “Naw, but I did sell hand grenades in an alley once.”

